# The Official Record of Bulls Player's Behavior and Character Ver.01



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

This thread will be a collection of quotes and facts that influence the percieved character of current or recently traded/ waived Bulls.

Actual links and quotes are preferred, unless it's something that's pretty much common knowledge. Let's not get into what your opinions are , only facts. By using the facts, you can use what you wish to show a Bulls player in a positive and/or negative light.

We can take our time on this! Eventually we'll have an interesting rap sheet.

I'll start with just a couple:

*Tyson Chandler* - Flicks off ref in game vs. Bucks 3/05 

*Ben Gordon* - Slaps Female Student In The Face While At UCONN

*Jay Williams* - Suffered a possible career-ending injury by riding a motorcycle he was forbidden to ride according to team rules.

- 2004 Morgan Wootten Award winner for excellence in sports and academics

*Chris Duhon* - 

- 2004 Morgan Wootten Award winner for excellence is sports and academics

- Ticketed for underage drinking in Chapel Hill 

*Eddy Curry* -Kendall Gill Cell Phone Incident

*Scott Skiles* - Caught with cocaine, marijuana and arrested on a DUI while at MSU

*Jalen Rose* - Took money from booster while at Michigan

- 2002 Carjacking victim (Even if you're a victim it still makes you look bad)


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Jamal Crawford* - Brawls with assistant coach at UM 

- Walks out of practices while at UM 

- Suspended by NCAA


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Andres Nocioni - * Undercuts Marbury during '04 Olympcis


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Charles Oakley - * 50k worth of jewelry stolen while partying at Paje nightclub


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

superdave said:


> *Jamal Crawford* - Brawls with assistant coach at UM
> 
> - Walks out of practices while at UM
> 
> - Suspended by NCAA


Just the type of player this team needs.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Just the type of player this team needs.


Funny... dirty play, beating women and disrespecting authority figures is not worth commenting on.

Having a coach attack you and walking out on a practice (gasp! in college no less!) is.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

superdave said:


> *Jamal Crawford* - Brawls with assistant coach at UM
> 
> - Walks out of practices while at UM
> 
> - Suspended by NCAA


I read those links. Certainly disturbing(well at least except for the suspension), and not in line with what some individuals would like you to believe in regards to his character. However,"brawls with an assistant" mischaracterizes the incident as described by that article, as it said no punches were thrown. "Physical Altercation" would be more accurate, and be nearly as damning.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Funny... dirty play, beating women and disrespecting authority figures is not worth commenting on.
> 
> Having a coach attack you and walking out on a practice (gasp! in college no less!) is.


Getting in an altercation with a coach is not disrepespect to an authoruty figure?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Eddie Robinson - * Steals 30 million from NBA franchise while only appearing in 144 games over 3 seasons


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Illstate2 said:


> Getting in an altercation with a coach is not disrepespect to an authoruty figure?


The coach was demoted and left the team.

Does not appear that he was in the right on this one.

Still… nothing compared to beating women and potentially injuring other players.

None of these are good… just interesting to see HATERS come out of the woodwork and what articles they comment on.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Marcus Fizer SR. - * Charged with driving on suspended license and loaded gun in car (apparently for protection on all his trips to McDonald's)


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

superdave said:


> *Marcus Fizer jr. - * Charged with driving on suspended license and loaded gun in car (apparently for protection on all his trips to McDonald's)


Senior, right?

(thought this was funny they didn't call him Senior at the bucks game this week)


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Senior, right?
> 
> (thought this was funny they didn't call him Senior at the bucks game this week)


Whoops. I got mixed up on that one


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Eddy Curry - * Nut puncher


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

nm.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Eric 'Hip Hop' Piatkowski - * Fined by NBA for wearing his shorts too baggy 

It really happened. Rebel.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm not sure if this is a legit news source. Seems like utter crap to me 'cause we know Toni ain't like this.

http://groups-beta.google.com/group...3002?q="Toni+Kukoc"+arrested#35b2757446493002


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

What about Benny the bull selling pot?


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> The coach was demoted and left the team.
> 
> Does not appear that he was in the right on this one.
> 
> ...


"Beating women" is also, in my opinion, inaccurate for describing Gordon's case. I remember it was brought up after the draft that the woman attacked him, he responded by slapping her, and it was over. Not saying it was right, because violence is wrong, but it isn't so cut and dried that he was a bad guy in that situation.

Dirty play is also wrong, but since I didn't see the play, I can't comment.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Just as a (mostly) neutral observer/lurker, I find it interesting about the psychology that's sort of revealed here. The first poster made a point about including negative AND positive things, even about the same player. Everyone else just seems to want to link to negative ones. Is it that "reads to kids on off-day" or "donates money to tsunami relief" doesn't make the news or are people just predisposed to retaining memories of negative stories and having the good ones go in one ear and out the other?

(Err, I'll go back in my hole now. Carry on.)


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

As you can clearly see in this picture, just as my wife snaps the picture, Tyson ducks his head so his face isn't in the pic. My son, in the blue jacket, is getting their autograph.

I think he has something to hide, why else wouldn't he want to be photographed? I bet he has a warrant for his arrest somewhere.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Illstate2 said:


> "Beating women" is also, in my opinion, inaccurate for describing Gordon's case. I remember it was brought up after the draft that the woman attacked him, he responded by slapping her, and it was over. Not saying it was right, because violence is wrong, but it isn't so cut and dried that he was a bad guy in that situation.
> 
> Dirty play is also wrong, but since I didn't see the play, I can't comment.


I don't think Ben appears to be a bad guy at all, but the point of this thread is to display whatever evidence can be used against (or for) a Chicago Bull, regardless of how you actually feel about it personally..


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

shoot eSlim... I didn't know we were supposed to include positives on this thread :laugh: I've been trying to dig up dirt on the Polish Rifle for 20 minutes now :angel:


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Give the thread some time. Positive stuff is much harder to come by for issues related to character. You can find a link that shows the money Jalen Rose has given to charity, etc. You can include praise quotes from teammates if you look hard enough "He's our leader out there", etc. Awards are good too.

We're just going for the superficial here. The media likes controversy.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Tyson Chandler has "The Swat Team" at every Bulls game. This is an area of tickets for underprivileged children.

Jalen Rose used to have the "Rose Garden," which served a similar purpose.

JAMAL Crawford, Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler used to have "The Three Cs Section."

Here's a pic of the 3 Cs performing a good deed.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Jalen Rose:* Jalen Rose Throws An Assist to the Community


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well, it looks like Kirk Hinrich is perfect, but I was able to find one thing that he did that was illegal. He played illegal defense once, ha! And he got a fine for downloading music illegaly whilst at Kansas University due to a friend of mine whose brother went to KU.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Well, it looks like Kirk Hinrich is perfect, but I was able to find one thing that he did that was illegal. He played illegal defense once, ha! And he got a fine for downloading music illegaly whilst at Kansas University due to a friend of mine whose brother went to KU.


What about his hair? Find an article on that, The "farm-boy" thing is a testament to his character just as Iverson is a street thug. Find it and post it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Well, it looks like Kirk Hinrich is perfect, but I was able to find one thing that he did that was illegal. He played illegal defense once, ha! And he got a fine for downloading music illegaly whilst at Kansas University due to a friend of mine whose brother went to KU.


ok? link. according to slim we must post a link as *PROOF*

http://www.kansascity.com/mld/kansascity/sports/colleges/university_of_kansas/10775298.htm 




> When he arrived in Chicago for his post-draft news conference, Hinrich found himself answering an inordinate amount of questions about his shaggy haircut.
> 
> *“Hair by Goober,” wrote one columnist. “It's a cross between dance-hall hip and farm-boy flip,” wrote another. The amount of questions shocked Hinrich. His parents were a little irked.
> 
> ...


i snipped the hair comments from the article (pun!) because the site is registration required.


granted, this really has nothing to do with the "premise" of this thread.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> granted, this really has nothing to do with the "premise" of this thread.


Poppycock! It shows that Kirk is an irritibale person when asked about his hair! MEEEOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Electric Slim said:


> Poppycock! It shows that Kirk is an irritibale person when asked about his hair! MEEEOW!!!!!!!!


:laugh:

rumor has it his dad was ready to ***** slap mariotti, until sam smith broke it up.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*still trying to find the link where Curry crashed his brand new Escalade*
*still trying to find a link dealing with his divorce - did he have a ******* kid?*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk. For being too sexy


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> :laugh:
> 
> rumor has it his dad was ready to ***** slap mariotti, until sam smith broke it up.



Another reason to hate sam smith


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

superdave said:


> *Eric 'Hip Hop' Piatkowski - * Fined by NBA for wearing his shorts too baggy
> 
> It really happened. Rebel.


Wow what a find.

Others charged: Shaquille O'Neal, Kobe Bryant, Tracy McGrady, Nick Van Exel, Andrew DeClerq, Eric Piatkowski, Quintin Richardson, Jeff McInnis, and Dana Barros 

Pretty funny ****, but I think it shines light on the lengths the league goes to try and weed out what they think is the culture of hip-hop on basketball (probably why an age limit is apparently a good idea according to some). 

But they really will cover their bases in terms of who gets in trouble. A bunch of big stars fined, then 2 token white guys so as to hide any racial elements, and other random players. The players cover the four timezone regions of L.A., Denver, Detroit, and Orlando.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Others charged: Shaquille O'Neal, Kobe Bryant, Tracy McGrady, Nick Van Exel, Andrew DeClerq, Eric Piatkowski, Quintin Richardson, Jeff McInnis, and Dana Barros












You can almost hear them singing, "Which one of these is not like the others?"


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> You can almost hear them singing, "Which one of these is not like the others?"


Andrew DeClerq is gangsta fo sho.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Slim 

Great find on Eric Piatowski 

Chicago's own Vanilla Ice ... no doubt

Anyway I am still trying to not to laugh out loud when I come back to this thread and am reminded by the fact that you used "Poppycock" to lead a rebuttal

What's next Slim ?

Cochamamie ?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> What's next Slim ?
> 
> Cochamamie ?


Bologna sausage!

The Piatkowski credit goes to SuperDave btw...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Don't have a link, but I remember Curry got a speeding ticket last season for going more than 100mph and then didn't he forget his court date or something? I forget the exact detail of the story.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I couldn't find a link.
But didn't someone attempt to jack E-Rob in Chicago.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Illstate2 said:


> "Beating women" is also, in my opinion, inaccurate for describing Gordon's case. I remember it was brought up after the draft that the woman attacked him, he responded by slapping her, and it was over. Not saying it was right, because violence is wrong, but it isn't so cut and dried that he was a bad guy in that situation.
> 
> Dirty play is also wrong, but since I didn't see the play, I can't comment.


the gordon thing is something i like to make fun of from time to time but by all accounts gordon was the victim there , the girl he slapped was the pyhsical agressor, now what led them to such a past is for anyone to guess about but when it came down to the person who started the radically improper behavior it wasn't gordon.

chapu definitely did a dirty play there , its all apart of the player he is he saw marbury coming and just turned a bit and basically lowbridged him , any player with what most would call good sense or at least one who is not a dirty player would have at least tried to catch him or simply got out the way , it was intentional and it was dirty , there is less of that sort of thing in the nba thank goodness because players will retaliate , and if not them their teammates , in the olympics it looked very much like the young guns who found the themselves benched for most of the games amare , lebron and melo wanted very much to do the job of the goon in that game by the way they sprung off the bench .

by the way , are all players bulls present and past future felons , there can be players of good chracter running around in the red and black, how about some of those , to show character.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Hustle said:


> I couldn't find a link.
> But didn't someone attempt to jack E-Rob in Chicago.


Yes. It was me!!!!!!!


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

happygrinch said:


> by the way , are all players bulls present and past future felons , there can be players of good chracter running around in the red and black, how about some of those , to show character.


Sometimes I goof and type gibberish too, so can you re-phrase that for me 'grinch?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> Sometimes I goof and type gibberish too, so can you re-phrase that for me 'grinch?


i type with my head down and though i type the words ....they are missing and i dont see that the words will not show up on occasion ( the pain of typing on a slow computer) 

basically ...character is a 2 way street there is good and bad , why not a few of the good things these players do and not harp on a 100% negative thread.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Before a game in Atlanta, Eddy, Tyson and Pete Myers came 10-12 rows up into the stands to sign autographs and talk to a local basketball team. I thought that was awfully nice of them, they didn't have to do that.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Before a game in Atlanta, Eddy, Tyson and Pete Myers came 10-12 rows up into the stands to sign autographs and talk to a local basketball team. I thought that was awfully nice of them, they didn't have to do that.


Actually, this was half-time at the Atlanta game.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Wynn said:


> Actually, this was half-time at the Atlanta game.


:laugh:

Actually, it was during the game, the ball was at the other end of the floor and Eddy and Tyson weren't in the game at the time.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> *still trying to find the link where Curry crashed his brand new Escalade*
> *still trying to find a link dealing with his divorce - did he have a ******* kid?*


Yeah, I remember that too... it was pretty messed up.

Life complicated in hurry for Curry, Chicago Sun-Times, November 21, 2001 Wednesday, SPORTS; Pg. 135, 764 words, Carol Slezak

You guys in school can look this up if you want, but you have to go through the Lexis Academic database to do it. Otherwise you'd have to spend a chunk of change to get access.

Here are some key nuggets:



> Her name is Korie Curry, nee Kellogg. She is the mother of 12-week-old *Eddy Curry* III. And she is married to 18-year-old Bulls rookie *Eddy Curry.*
> 
> Korie, 19, took exception to an article that appeared in this newspaper this month that referred to her as "a former girlfriend of Curry's."
> 
> ...


And this:



> For Korie, there is a different kind of pressure. And pain. *Divorce* was not part of her plans.
> 
> "Before this, the longest we ever had broken up was a week, and that hurt both of us," she said.
> 
> ...


I'll admit that my impression of this is one that's really stuck and make it hard for me to like Curry. It's one of those things I'd like to have seen an update on in the last couple of years but I've never really seen.

It does appear to me that maybe his family had something to do with the divorce (which is even more irritating to me), given this article:

MOTHER NURTURE, Chicago Sun-Times, May 12, 2002 Sunday, SPORTS; THE INSIDE STORY; Pg. 106, 1363 words, Lacy J. Banks



> Gayle admits Eddy remains a work in progress. He became a father to Eddy III last August after he eloped without his parents' knowledge and is going through *divorce* proceedings.
> 
> The importance of Gayle's guidance isn't lost on her son.


which makes it sounds like Eddy got up the balls (well kinda, he snuck off) to do what he really wanted, and then caved when it was found it. Kind of says something about the type of guy Curry is, and not in a good way.


----------

